# A few questions about the blue hearts



## Riddicko (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi, this will be my first "cycle" i got the blue hearts (10mg) and im thinkin of doing a 30/30 cycle... 

what i dont know is, how do i splitt up the popping? should i take them all at once or split it up? in that case how? 

i dont know if i will be running a pct, my friend sais that it's not required on a blue heart only cycle. i've heard that eating alot, and drinking alot of creatine after the cycle is enough. is this just idiotic or is it true?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69292


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2006)

Also, you have very bad advice.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2006)

Some other much needed reading for you.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=67663


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

And read this also. Within a month after coming off a cycle of orals only, you will have lost everything you gained. So I hope you didn't put out to much money for that dumbass cycle. 

Anyone know where all these dumbshits are coming from all of a sudden. That's like 4 in the past few days with one getting his Anabolic info from the sporting goods dept at K-Mart.


----------



## Riddicko (Aug 23, 2006)

> Tough Old Man;1427960]And read this also. Within a month after coming off a cycle of orals only, you will have lost everything you gained. So I hope you didn't put out to much money for that dumbass cycle.
> 
> Anyone know where all these dumbshits are coming from all of a sudden. That's like 4 in the past few days with one getting his Anabolic info from the sporting goods dept at K-Mart.





i realize ofcourse that i will loose some of the weight, and i also realize that orals only aren't all that effektive. and no i did not put out much money for this, that is why im not that intressted in wasting more money on injects.

i am not looking for dramatic changes. so this food+creatine thing is all bullshit if i want to keep some of the weight? shouldn't i also keep some more weight if keep working out?

im new to this, im sorry if im pissing someone off with stupid questions



As Trouble pointed out today in another thread said:


> i didn't really describe a specific cycle, so i didn't think i needed to write all my bios.
> i'm just looking for some answers =P


----------



## largepkg (Aug 23, 2006)

Look! 

First, like you've said you're new to this. 

Second, if your knowledge base isn't their why mess with your body? 

Third, if you're not looking for dramatic changes then don't fuck around with AAS!


This is real simple. Eat right and workout hard.


----------



## Riddicko (Aug 23, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Look!
> 
> First, like you've said you're new to this.
> 
> ...



well,

first, i've gotta start somewhere. right?

second, i am searching for the knowledge right now, before i start messing with my boy.

third, ofcourse im looking for some changes, by using AAS the changes will happen alot faster, thats my reason.

i've been eating right and i've been working out hard for about 2 years.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

Riddicko said:


> well,
> 
> first, i've gotta start somewhere. right?
> 
> ...


And you still have not answered the questions. Two years training is a joke, try 5 or 6 then you might be ready for a cycle.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, this will be my last post until you re-read the above post by the MOD. Then respond.

Learning is the first step. Not coming in here saying I have these blue things and pink things and blah blah blah. There is enough content on this site to bring you more than up to speed. So get to reading! 

Truth be told running a dbol only cycle as your first cycle is moronic.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

Riddicko said:


> i am not looking for dramatic changes. so this food+creatine thing is all bullshit if i want to keep some of the weight?


Is this some kind of joke. You put on size with food and it will stay there......PERIOD. All D-bol is going to do is add a shitload of water to you which in turn will make you stronger. As soon as it leaves your system, so will the water and the strength. Trust me Lad I'm not 18 yrs old.


----------



## Riddicko (Aug 23, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Is this some kind of joke. You put on size with food and it will stay there......PERIOD. All D-bol is going to do is add a shitload of water to you which in turn will make you stronger. As soon as it leaves your system, so will the water and the strength. Trust me Lad I'm not 18 yrs old.



i thought dbol increesed mucles ability to pick up proteines (food) and i doubt that all the weight wich i add with the extra intake of proteins will be lost, what do realize is that at least 30-40% of my weight gain will be water, and that i expect to leave indeed, 

im not being cocky , im just asking if this may be correct.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2006)

Riddicko said:


> i thought dbol increesed mucles ability to pick up proteines (food) and i doubt that all the weight wich i add with the extra intake of proteins will be lost, what do realize is that at least 30-40% of my weight gain will be water, and that i expect to leave indeed,
> 
> im not being cocky , im just asking if this may be correct.



No Tom is right. You might add a miniscule amount of muscle, but most will be water. And yes you will loose most of it when you come off unless you had stacked it with some sort of test.
Honestly, you are not ready for anabolics. You will not answer the questions we have asked, so we cannot provide any further assistance. Thread closed.


----------

